# Zeilenumbruch bei XML-Tags



## Saxony (25. Apr 2007)

Hiho,

ich lese eine XML-Datei mit JDOM ein.


```
<Help> 
    <Chapter1 name="Kapitel 1">
        <Part name="Inhalt 1"> 
            <content>Text1</content>
        </Part>
        <Part name="Inhalt 2"> 
            <content>Text2 [so hier mal nen Zeilenumbruch] weiter im Text</content>
        </Part>
    </Chapter1>
</Help>
```

Was muss ich da nun machen um dort bei <content> nen Zeilenumbruch mit einzubauen?

bye Saxony


----------



## byte (25. Apr 2007)

Füge ein \n an die entsprechende Stelle im XML-Element ein.


----------



## Saxony (25. Apr 2007)

Hehe jo - das geht aber nicht, da er dann einfach beim Einlesen der XML einfach nen "\n" draus macht und das nun als String behandelt.

bye Saxony


----------



## Roar (25. Apr 2007)

öffne die xml datei in einem editor, bewege den cursor hinter "Text2", drücke enter, speichere ab?


----------



## Saxony (26. Apr 2007)

Hiho,

naja hab ich ja auch schon versucht.

sieht dann so aus:


```
Text2
  			weiter im Text
```

[edit]
LoL - habs rausgefunden.  :autsch: 
Man sollte nämlich beachten, dass Tabulatoren zum formatieren der XML-Datei natürlich mit dem Element zusammen als String eingelesen werden.


```
vorher

<Part name="Teil 1"> 
    <content>Text1
        Text2</content>
</Part>

und so funktioniert es

<Part name="Teil 1"> 
    <content>Text1
Text2</content>
</Part>
```

Danke für die Antworten. 
[/edit]

bye Saxony


----------

